# When to start applying for Direct Entry?



## gemu (13 Nov 2012)

Hi everybody, I have some questions about the Direct Entry Officer Plan if you don't mind helping. I'm currently out of the country, so I can't really drop by a recruiting centre.

I'm graduating with an Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering in April of 2013. Should I start looking into creating an application before or after the completion of my degree? Also, how long can I expect the entire application to selection process to take, given that I meet qualifications and there are open spots? I'm primarily interested in the Engineering and Systems officer positions, possibly even Infantry officer. If there is a long wait time, are there any restrictions against me working full-time out of country, for example, in the United States?


----------



## MusclesGlasses (13 Nov 2012)

I can only speak to my own recent experience, which saw me go from submission of my application to position offered in 3 months for DEO MARS, but I'd guess that your working out of country might prolong the process a bit. There are sections in the background check paperwork that will cover that for you.

As far as time to apply, I'm pretty certain that you need to have your degree finished in order to submit your application, but that doesn't stop you from gathering together the necessary paperwork, references etc prior to graduation.

Good luck with the process either way!

edit: Seeing as most trades and occupations are closed until at least the new fiscal year begins in April, it might be good timing for you having to wait to graduate anyway. No sense in pulling your hair out worrying about your application, interview etc, while sitting your final exams.

Cheers and best of luck!


----------



## dvh1 (13 Nov 2012)

I called the recruiting centre last month and your allowed to appl during your last semester of school, as long as you give them proof your enrolled and have the required credits.


----------



## DAA (16 Nov 2012)

gemu said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, I have some questions about the Direct Entry Officer Plan if you don't mind helping. I'm currently out of the country, so I can't really drop by a recruiting centre.
> 
> I'm graduating with an Bachelor's in Electrical Engineering in April of 2013. Should I start looking into creating an application before or after the completion of my degree? Also, how long can I expect the entire application to selection process to take, given that I meet qualifications and there are open spots? I'm primarily interested in the Engineering and Systems officer positions, possibly even Infantry officer. If there is a long wait time, are there any restrictions against me working full-time out of country, for example, in the United States?



If your attending an educational institution outside of Canada, you will need to have your educational credentials assessed prior to being processed (ie; Foreign Credential Assessment).


----------



## SentryMAn (22 Nov 2012)

Apply in March 2013 for Possible openings in the New fiscal year 2013/14
Expect the entire process to take 8 week to 5 years depending on how you are at filling out forms and sending in required information.

Individual experiences vary and so will yours, It's taken me over a year now to get in and it will be another 6-8 months at least before I'm even looked at again for DEO.


----------



## lee465 (7 Dec 2012)

I actually submitted my online application near the end of August and I am also planning to graduate April 2013. I just had my interview today and I will be merit listed on Thursday. I was told however, that I am required to bring in updated transcripts and proof of graduation in April in order to get an actual job offer. I heard many applicants start applying around the middle of their final semester but I decided to do it earlier because of the heavy work load I am expecting next semester.


----------



## goodreed (7 Dec 2012)

I also went to university outside of Canada (USA) and recently called the national recruiting center about applying for DEO.  They told me the first things I would need to do are to get my degree transcripts evaluated by a Canadian Credentials Assessment Service at my own cost.  I also need to contact the FBI and request a background check to be processed and sent to the CF.  The recruiter told me that these alone have been known to take up to 16 weeks.


----------



## lyndsay (5 Jan 2013)

lee465 what trade are you merit listed for? How did the process work for you applying DEO? I'm heading into my last semester of university and was thinking of doing the same but didn't know if it was better to wait until I actually have my degree or if I could potentially get started with the CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc.!


----------



## secondchance (5 Jan 2013)

lyndsay said:
			
		

> lee465 what trade are you merit listed for? How did the process work for you applying DEO? I'm heading into my last semester of university and was thinking of doing the same but didn't know if it was better to wait until I actually have my degree or if I could potentially get started with the CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc.!


The best option is visiting local CFRC to get more  information when you can apply because now DEO is closed. There also you can get information how to be with your future diploma.
Good luck.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (7 Jan 2013)

I find this quite confusing to be honest. I went in last year in Spring to apply for CEOTP, but they told me because I only had 6 credits to go, that I needed to just finish my degree and come back. I specifically asked about how early I could reapply, and if I could do a "conditional" DEO application to get started early, with an offer coming conditional on my degree (as is being discussed here). I was told absolutely not. No way. No how. Degree in hand or nothing at all goes forward with the application. 

Has anyone else been told this? I hate to doubt the recruiters, because I know that they know better than anyone, yet at the same time, I've been given conflicting answers by different recruiters on multiple occasions. I'm fine with waiting until my degree is fully complete to reapply, but if it's possible to apply early and get the medicals, interviews, etc. out of the way before hand, I'd really love the chance to do that. 

Is there any central recruiting resource that I could contact to get a definitive answer on that? I've received different information from CFRCs in Hamilton, Toronto, and the National at North Bay. On one hand, I understand that it's a huge organization and there's bound to be some mistakes and information asymmetry even among recruiters, but it's a bit frustrating as I'd really like to commence with my application as soon as possible. 

Is this just a matter of finding the right recruiter on the right day who's willing to start putting my application through without the actual degree in hand? 

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## secondchance (7 Jan 2013)

What I heard if you are going to graduate this summer then you can apply this spring.But you must show your diploma when you get it.
If you went almost one year ago then visit them this week to get information according your circumstance.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (7 Jan 2013)

secondchance said:
			
		

> What I heard if you are going to graduate this summer then you can apply this spring.But you must show your diploma when you get it.
> If you went almost one year ago then visit them this week to get information according your circumstance.



Wise words. I've been trying to get in contact with the Sgt I was dealing with via email but couldn't. Time to make the trip downtown to get a fresh update in person.


----------



## lee465 (7 Jan 2013)

lyndsay said:
			
		

> lee465 what trade are you merit listed for? How did the process work for you applying DEO? I'm heading into my last semester of university and was thinking of doing the same but didn't know if it was better to wait until I actually have my degree or if I could potentially get started with the CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc.!



I am applying for MARS DEO. The process was rather smooth, maybe even smoother than most. I had the opportunity to finish CFAT, medical and the interview within almost 5-6 weeks but had too many conflicts with my studies.



			
				RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> I find this quite confusing to be honest. I went in last year in Spring to apply for CEOTP, but they told me because I only had 6 credits to go, that I needed to just finish my degree and come back. I specifically asked about how early I could reapply, and if I could do a "conditional" DEO application to get started early, with an offer coming conditional on my degree (as is being discussed here). I was told absolutely not. No way. No how. Degree in hand or nothing at all goes forward with the application.
> 
> Has anyone else been told this? I hate to doubt the recruiters, because I know that they know better than anyone, yet at the same time, I've been given conflicting answers by different recruiters on multiple occasions. I'm fine with waiting until my degree is fully complete to reapply, but if it's possible to apply early and get the medicals, interviews, etc. out of the way before hand, I'd really love the chance to do that.
> 
> ...



The recruiter I talked to here in Hamilton referred me to a senior recruiter who told me I could not apply without a degree in hand after the National at North Bay called me about my online application and my upcoming graduation. I confirmed to him I would be graduating in April 2013, and he proceeded to process my application. The senior recruiter's reasoning as to why I could not apply was due to the high volume of applicants coming in and priority would be given to those who are eligible. Seeing as I am applying for a DEO position without a degree, I would not be considered eligible. However, a couple hours of talking with the senior recruiter, I get a call from Hamilton for my CFAT appointment. Guess I got lucky or there weren't as many applicants as the recruiter had thought (?) Not so sure. I asked my interviewer after my interview what would happen, seeing as I haven't graduated yet. He explained that although I would be merit-listed, I would not receive a job offer until I submit an updated transcript after graduation. All in all, I am here now, merit-listed, and awaiting my graduation.


----------



## RyanHealy29 (7 Jan 2013)

lee465 said:
			
		

> The recruiter I talked to here in Hamilton referred me to a senior recruiter who told me I could not apply without a degree in hand after the National at North Bay called me about my online application and my upcoming graduation. I confirmed to him I would be graduating in April 2013, and he proceeded to process my application. The senior recruiter's reasoning as to why I could not apply was due to the high volume of applicants coming in and priority would be given to those who are eligible. Seeing as I am applying for a DEO position without a degree, I would not be considered eligible. However, a couple hours of talking with the senior recruiter, I get a call from Hamilton for my CFAT appointment. Guess I got lucky or there weren't as many applicants as the recruiter had thought (?) Not so sure. I asked my interviewer after my interview what would happen, seeing as I haven't graduated yet. He explained that although I would be merit-listed, I would not receive a job offer until I submit an updated transcript after graduation. All in all, I am here now, merit-listed, and awaiting my graduation.



Brilliant. Thanks for the detailed account. I'm definitely going to see if I can get into a similar arrangement. I'm planning on applying for DEO pilot. When I went in last spring, the recruiter told me they were pushing pilots through at warp speed to meet demand, and an application put through in May could result in an offer and being off to BMOQ as early as August. Perhaps the huge number of applicants that the pilot trade generally brings in was the reason the one recruiter told me no way, now how. However, I'm starting to get the impression that it's all a matter of what recruiter you talk to on what day, so it can't hurt to keep trying to get the process started early. If I could get into a similar situation where I'd done my CFAT, medical, interview, ACS, etc. ahead of time so that as soon as my degree came in I'd be eligible for an offer (assuming I actually pass all of that stuff!), I'd be in a happy place. 

I'll update with what the response I get is tomorrow. Maybe I'll hit up Toronto and Hamilton just to be safe!


----------

